
Universal Basic Income is a neoliberal plot to make you poorer - MrsPeaches
https://www.opendemocracy.net/neweconomics/universal-basic-income-is-a-neoliberal-plot-to-make-you-poorer/
======
visarga
I think it is wrong to solve this problem by a state issued UBI. It puts
people at a disadvantage. Instead, we should give people the means of
production, empower them to rely on themselves.

Instead of UBI, self reliance should be maximized at all levels - personal,
family, city and state. For example, a community of people that have enough
land at their disposal can be self sufficient. They don't need UBI because
they have something better than that - the power to provide for themselves. At
a larger scale, a city might organize as to maximize self sufficiency,
reducing imports and dependence on external factors. This can be achieved by
investing in green energy, local industry, education and so on. New
technologies such as 3d printing, agro-bots, self driving cars, drones and
solar panels would contribute a long way towards self sufficiency.

Not to mention that in a community where most adults are unemployed, they
still have work to do - child care, education, food preparation, cleaning,
house building and repair, medical care and many other tasks can be achieved
by a community without external help - and generate lots of jobs. When
corporations don't give us jobs, we can work for ourselves. That job is always
ours. We just need to have access to the means of work.

------
Mz
I am not for Basic Income. I think it is a bad idea. But, you aren't likely to
win people over by calling it _a neoliberal plot._

------
logronoide
So the main reason to be against UBI is that people is not smart enough to
manage the income for themselves, but the states and governments can do it
better.

That sounds very much like some dictatorial regimes at both right and left
extremes.

